# Perfect for Spring! Rosalinda Baby Dress Knitting Pattern



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Gorgeous little girl baby dress with delicate lace stitch and cute tassels, great for summer time!
will be the favorite for your little one.
Simple and easy to knit and beautiful to wear!

Sizes
0-3 mo (3-6mo, 12mo, 24mo)
Finished Chest Circumference
16 (17, 18, 20)inches, 41 (43, 46, 51)cm

Materials:
Yarn
480 (480, 500, 500) yards cotton yarn (494 yds. /452m = 100 grams)
Or any similar baby weight yarn to get the pattern gauge.
Needles
US 2/2.75mm circular needle (32/80cm) or preferred size circumference for Magic Loop









Pattern Techniques:
Magic Loop (see tutorial here: https://liliacraftparty.com/2018/10/02/how-to-make-magic-loop/)
Three needles BO (see tutorial here: https://liliacraftparty.com/2018/10/24/how-to-make-3-needles-bind-off/)

Pattern: $6.50
Purchase this pattern on etsy
Knitting Pattern Baby Toddler Dress Rosalinda Baby Dress | Etsy

Purchase this pattern on ravelry
Rosalinda Baby Dress pattern by Lilia Vanini

Save money buying patterns packages discount, please check here:
View PATTERNS DISCOUNT by LiliaCraftParty on Etsy

For pattern support do not hesitate to contact me, I am always happy to help my customers

Happy Knitting!
Lilia


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

cute


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

A gorgeous little baby dress for spring/summer.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Adorable!!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Aunty M said:


> A gorgeous little baby dress for spring/summer.


Yes! is just a perfect outfit for the little one to start the warm season!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Ladyj960 said:


> Lovely


Thank you so much!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Love this, and such a pretty colour.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

looks like fun


----------

